# Sales counter / check writing?



## RJJ (Mar 19, 2011)

What is the minimum width and length for a check writing surface.

The 34" max off of FL not an issue.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 19, 2011)

ICC/ANSI A117.1-2003

904.3.1 Paral lel Approach. A portion of the counter surface 36 inches (915 mm) minimum in length and 36 inches (915 mm) maximum in height above the floor shall be pro vided. Where the counter surface is less than 36 inches (915 mm) in length, the entire coun ter sur face shall be 36 inches (915 mm) maximum in height above the floor. A clear floor space complying with Section 305, positioned for a parallel approach adjacent to the acces si ble coun ter, shall be provided.

904.3.2 For ward Approach. A por tion of the coun ter sur face 30 inches (760 mm) minimum in length and 36 inches (915 mm) maximum in height above the floor shall be provided. A clearfloor space complying with Sec tion 305, positioned for a forward approach to the accessible counter, shall be provided. Knee and toe clearance complying with Sec tion 306 shall be provided under the accessible counter.

904.4.3 Check Writing Surfaces. Where provided, check writ ing sur faces shall comply with Sec tion 902.3.

902.3 Height. The tops of din ing surfaces and work surfaces shall be 28 inches (710 mm) min i mum and 34 inches (865 mm) max i mum in height above the floor.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 19, 2011)

ADAAG

The 2010 Standards specify different lengths for the accessible portion of sales and service counters based on the type of approach provided. Where a forward approach is provided, the accessible portion of the counter must be at least 30 inches long and no higher than 36 inches, and knee and toe space must be provided under the counter. The requirement that knee and toe space be provided where only clear floor space for a forward approach to a sales and service counter is provided is not a new requirement. It is a clarification of the ongoing requirement that part of the sales and service counter be accessible. This requirement applies to the entire accessible part of sales and service counters and requires that the accessible clear floor or ground space adjacent to those counters be kept clear of merchandise, equipment, and other items so that the accessible part of the counter is readily accessible to and usable by individuals with disabilities. The accessible part of the counter must also be staffed and provide an equivalent level of service as that provided to all customers.

Where clear floor space for a parallel approach is provided, the accessible portion of the counter must be at least 36 inches long and no higher than 36 inches above the finish floor. A clear floor or ground space that is at least 48 inches long x 30 inches wide must be provided positioned for a parallel approach adjacent to the 36-inch minimum length of counter.

Section 904.4 of the 2010 Standards includes an exception for alterations to sales and service counters in existing facilities. It permits the accessible portion of the counter to be at least 24 inches long, where providing a longer accessible counter will result in a reduction in the number of existing counters at work stations or existing mailboxes, provided that the required clear floor or ground space is centered on the accessible length of the counter.

Section 904.4 of the 2010 Standards also clarifies that the accessible portion of the counter must extend the same depth as the sales or service counter top. Where the counter is a single-height counter, this requirement applies across the entire depth of the counter top. Where the counter is a split-height counter, this requirement applies only to the customer side of the counter top. The employee-side of the counter top may be higher or lower than the customer-side of the counter top.

Commenters recommended that the Department consider a regulatory alternative exempting small retailers from the new knee and toe clearance requirement and retaining existing wheelchair accessibility standards for sales and service counters. These commenters believed that the knee and toe clearance requirements will cause a reduction in the sales and inventory space at check-out aisles and other sales and service counters.

Both the 1991 and the 2010 Standards permit covered entities to determine whether they will provide a forward or a parallel approach to sales and service counters. So any facility that does not wish to provide the knee or toe clearance required for a front approach to such a counter may avoid that option. However, the Department believes that permitting a forward approach without requiring knee and toe clearance is not adequate to provide accessibility because the person using a wheelchair will be prevented from coming close enough to the counter to see the merchandise or to transact business with a degree of convenience that is comparable to that provided to other customers.

A parallel approach to sales and service counters also can provide the accessibility required by the 2010 Standards. Individuals using wheelchairs can approach sales and service counters from the side, and, assuming the necessary elements, features, or merchandise necessary to complete a business transaction are within the reach range requirements for a side approach, the needs of individuals with disabilities can be met effectively.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 19, 2011)

In CA only

CBC 1110B.1.3 Check stands.Accessible check stands shall provide a minimum clear checkout aisle width of 36 inches (914 mm) with a maximum adjoining counter height not exceeding 38 inches (965 mm) above the finish floor. The top of the counter lip shall not exceed 40 inches (1016 mm) above the finish floor.


----------



## RJJ (Mar 20, 2011)

Mark that is great and now I will have to look at my code book and see why I didn't see it before.


----------

